# SE Pass Rates per Module



## McEngr (Dec 16, 2011)

http://ncees.org/Exams/SE_exam.php

See the bottom of the page. Interesting how much the rates increased. I think it's because they have split the odds of passing per module instead of narrowing it from those that only took both modules.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Dec 16, 2011)

McEngr said:


> http://ncees.org/Exams/SE_exam.php
> 
> See the bottom of the page. Interesting how much the rates increased. I think it's because they have split the odds of passing per module instead of narrowing it from those that only took both modules.


Yeah, that is different. I think before they were only counting the people that took both and passed both. So it's hard to say whether or not the rates went up - not apples to apples comparison to what they showed before.


----------



## Layman (Dec 17, 2011)

How soon do you think examinees will receive exam results from their boards? I am in WA and I havn't received it.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Dec 17, 2011)

Layman said:


> How soon do you think examinees will receive exam results from their boards? I am in WA and I havn't received it.


One of the threads in another subforum said CA posted on their board that they're releasing them this coming Monday.


----------



## Layman (Dec 17, 2011)

Just noticed that My NCEES account included a letter of my vertical component result, which is "Acceptable."


----------



## Amry69 (Dec 17, 2011)

Layman said:


> Just noticed that My NCEES account included a letter of my vertical component result, which is "Acceptable."


Congrats


----------



## McEngr (Dec 18, 2011)

congrats Layman. Did you take the lateral? I'm assuming not since you didn't mention.


----------



## Layman (Dec 18, 2011)

McEngr said:


> congrats Layman. Did you take the lateral? I'm assuming not since you didn't mention.


Thanks, McEngr and Amry69. I haven't taken the Lateral.

I didn't realize the exam results came out so quickly.


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 19, 2011)

Good job Layman!

One down and one more to go!


----------



## ipswitch (Dec 19, 2011)

Congrats Layman. I sure hope to be in your shoes soon.


----------



## steve1997 (Dec 20, 2011)

I just checked my NCEES account and still not available for NY. But I did notice a statement on the top of the page that was not there in my previous attempt stating "*Once you obtain acceptable results on one component of the SE exam, you have 5 years to achieve acceptable results on the remaining component"*

*Is this a good sign from NCEES?*
​


----------



## Amry69 (Dec 20, 2011)

steve1997 said:


> I just checked my NCEES account and still not available for NY. But I did notice a statement on the top of the page that was not there in my previous attempt stating "*Once you obtain acceptable results on one component of the SE exam, you have 5 years to achieve acceptable results on the remaining component"*
> 
> *Is this a good sign from NCEES?*
> ​


Not necesarily. Sorry. Good luck though.


----------



## steve1997 (Dec 20, 2011)

hahahaha.....wishfull thinking!


----------



## jfluckey (Dec 20, 2011)

These numbers are more encouraging than when pass rates for both test were released.

For lateral, 51% of original takers pass after (2) attempts (35% + 65%*25%).

For vertical, 63% of original takers pass after (2) attempts (47% + 53%*30%).


----------



## Bombo_Buster (Dec 20, 2011)

jfluckey said:


> These numbers are more encouraging than when pass rates for both test were released.
> 
> For lateral, 51% of original takers pass after (2) attempts (35% + 65%*25%).
> 
> For vertical, 63% of original takers pass after (2) attempts (47% + 53%*30%).


A little bit too optimistic:

It is more like:

Vertical 47% +0.5*53%*30% = 55%

Lateral 35% +0.5*65%*25% = 43%

Assume 100 "first time" candidates at both April and March and 47% passing rate for both April and October

April Session 100 "first time" candidates -&gt; 47 acceptable + 53 unacceptable

October Session 100 "first time" candidates + 53 repeat candidates. -&gt;47 acceptable + 53 x 0.3 = 63 acceptable

Total acceptable (April &amp; October) = 47 + 63 = 110

Total candidates (April &amp; October) = 200

Overall passing rate = 110 / 200 = 55%

This is probably on the upside, as it assumes that all failed candidates in April attempted the October exam. .


----------



## jfluckey (Dec 21, 2011)

Bombo_Buster said:


> jfluckey said:
> 
> 
> > These numbers are more encouraging than when pass rates for both test were released. For lateral, 51% of original takers pass after (2) attempts (35% + 65%*25%). For vertical, 63% of original takers pass after (2) attempts (47% + 53%*30%).
> ...


I knew the numbers would be debated... I am only counting those who need to take it more than once. Of the 100 original takers (I actually said original in my first post) my numbers hold true. I'm saying if you need to retake the tests, you would have the chances that I posted of passing. The numbers are a little skewed as I am sure many realized they weren't ready to retake the test and therefore not all original failers retook the test in October.


----------

